# Isopropanol 99,9% in Ultraschallbad?



## Munin666 (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor kurzem einen Tipp gelesen, dass man Verunreinigungen durch Isopropanol in einem Ultraschallbad reinigen könnte.
Nun habe ich aber ebenso einige Hinweise gelesen, welche definitiv davon abraten dies zu verwenden, da es entzündlich ist und in diesem Bad wohl auch eine gewisse Hitze entwickelt wird.

Nun dachte ich das hier sicher einige Bastler dabei sind und mir da ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen könnten! Es geht mir persönlich hier um die Reinigung von alten Gameboy Spielen (Label werden dann ersetzt), sowie anderer Plastikbauteile und teilweise auch um die Reinigung von Platinen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich mal einen Aufkleber von unserem Ultraschallbad, falls diese Informationen helfen könnten.

Mfg


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Februar 2021)

Das geht anders.
Man nimmt destilliertes Wasser und zwei Tropfen 5%ige Ammoniaklösung.

Dann wird auch der Kunststoff nicht so sehr angegriffen, wie bei Isopropanol.
Allerdings wäre Ultraschall bei mir die allerletzte Lösung.

Vorher würde ich Seifenlauge (Geschirrspülmittel) verwenden.
Die Vergilbung soll mit Wasserstoffperoxyd und UV-Stahlern (Aktivsauerstoff) verschwinden.

Der Ultraschall zerstört zu viele Mikroverbindungen.


----------

